# Maximale Wassertemperatur



## Morgoth-Aut (3. August 2015)

Hallo,

wie im Titel schon steht würde ich gerne die Maximale Wassertemperatur wissen die ein System auf dauer aushält.

Selber hab ich ca 43-47° bei meinem System in UHD bei neueren Spielen. Jedoch war ich am Wochenende auf einer LAN-Party und da hatte es bei schönem Wetter und über 200 PCs in der Halle doch etwas hohe Temperaturen. So kam ich bei gleichen Spielen und Lüftereinstellungen (die nachher schneller gestellt wurden) doch 56,6°.

Ab wann werden Wasserkühlungskomponenten wie Schlauch, Pumpe und Speziell das Wasser beeinflusst, dass die CPU/GPUs nicht mehr gut gekühlt werden ist schon klar.

An meinem System wird sowieso nichts mehr geändert da das Case komplett voll ist. Also sind Kommentare wie: "bau dir noch einen Radiator ein" unerwünscht 
Mir geht es hier nur um die Theorie 

MfG
Morgoth


----------



## Noxxphox (3. August 2015)

öhm... dieses problem kan durch einiges verursacht werden... die ersten ganz spontanen iden sind:
- zu wenig kühlfläche
- zulangsam laufende lüfter
- keine guten wakülüfter (spriche dichten den rand nicht ab)
- zu wenig durchflus
- verstopfung/ verdreckung in küler oder schläuchen
- ungünstige verschlauchung (selten, kan aber einflus haben)
- falsche lüfter bzw falscher radi...gibt ja je für langsam und fpr schnel drehende systeme ausgelegte teile... kombiniert mal langsamer lpfter mit schnel drehend optimirten radi ergibt das kla schlechtere temps wie wenner mit weit mehr rpm läuft


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (3. August 2015)

Da brauchst du dir bei den temps keine sorgen machen......


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (3. August 2015)

AMDvsNVIDIA schrieb:


> Da brauchst du dir bei den temps keine sorgen machen......



Bezüglich den Temps mach ich mir sowieso keine Sorgen, naja bei den 56,6 wär es auf dauer doch krass 

@Noxxphox ich habe kein Problem mit meinen Temps, ich will nur wissen ab wann es gefährlich/schädlich werden kann...


----------



## Noxxphox (3. August 2015)

asou dan hab ichs falsch verstanyen...
naja vile pumpen und schläuche sind bis 60°C spezifizirt...was genau bei überschreitung pasiert kp...denke solange du nicht die 80°C sprengst relativ wenig...
gefährlich eher weniger...nur das du ev trotz wakü nen overheat problem haben köntest


----------



## wolflux (3. August 2015)

Externen 360 Radi zusätzlich  mit Schnelltrennkuplungen ist die einzige Möglichkeit. 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## rUdeBoy (3. August 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Externen 360 Radi zusätzlich  mit Schnelltrennkuplungen ist die einzige Möglichkeit.
> MfG.wolflux




Es geht doch ausdrücklich nicht darum, wie die Wassertemperatur zu senken ist, sondern ab welcher Temperatur es kritisch wird...

@Topic:
Mir wären 57°C entschieden zu hoch... das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung.
Wie Noxxphox schon geschrieben hat:
Viele Teile sind bis 60°C zertifiziert. Dazu zählen Schläuche und die Pumpe, sofern es eine Laing ist. Zur Aquastream XT findet man schlecht was; die zu findende "Systemtemperatur" bezieht sichauf die maximale Temperatur, die die Platine abbekommen darf (laut Datenblatt). Das Wasser dürfte aber bei geringem Luftstrom um die Pumpe vermutlich etwas wärmer werden dürfen.

Das Problem bei zu hohen Temperaturen sind die Weichmacher, die aus Schläuchen und Dichtungen ausgasen. Schläuche werden dann steifer... das macht weniger aus. Dichtungen können rissig werden... das kann eher zum Problem werden; muss aber nicht.


----------



## wolflux (3. August 2015)

Davon abgesehen das es ab 40° Wasserthemperatur in einem Raum zur einer Heizungähnlichen Unerträglichkeit wird, sind 75° für Radiatoren kein Problem, ausser öfter ein Knacken der Lamellen passiert nichts weiter, eher können  Pumpen recht heiß laufen ohne Keramiklager , wie gesagt eher,  auch  sind durch die Ausdehnung von Metallverschraubungen,Dichtungen Undichtigkeiten bei inneren Druck (Druckausgleich) möglich, besonders Schläuche können  sehr weich werden, da ist gerade beim transportieren  Vorsicht geboten. Ich würde dir empfehlen bei dem Hersteller deiner Pumpe nach den max. Betriebs-Themperaturen zu fragen. 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Noxxphox (3. August 2015)

stimt die weichmacher gehen raus... das wars 
hab das einmal gesehen das wilst du nicht... ist nimer gut abzubekom... hast permanend smgst das was reist oder bricht wurd mir erzählt


----------



## enta (4. August 2015)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr bei sehr hohen Temperaturen von bis zu 30C° (Dachwohnung) auch Wassertemps die bis an die 58C° gingen
und musste dann mein Setup etwas runter schrauben, was mich echt gestört hab.
Habe mir daraufhin einen Mora geholt um den 360 AMS zu ergänzen und komme jetzt unter load nicht über 32C° Wassertemp bei 25C° Raumtemp 

Nur mal so am Rande, falls du über was externes nachdenkst.
50C° sollten selbst an den heißesten Sommertagen das max. sein, ansonsten kann man auch bei Lukü bleiben.


----------



## Noxxphox (4. August 2015)

was habt ihr für wakü systeme?
ich hate zu den wärmsten tagen dieses bisherigen jahres bis zu 33°C raumtemp und nie ne höhere wasertemp als 37,5°C... und das bei dem am max laufenden system wie in der signatur... gtx 680 @ 1,3v

24/7 setings bei 25°C raumtemp max 33°C beim silentprofil dank aquaero 6


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (4. August 2015)

Naja ich hab einen I7 4930K und 2xR9 290X 8gb 1060Mhz (Vapor-X OC Version). Gekühlt wird das ganze mit 1x140mm 1x280mm und 1x360mm.
Hab mal ein Messgerät Zwischen Pc und Steckdose gehängt und kam bei Vollast auf ca. 680W die gekühlt werden müssen. Da komm ich halt dann auf die ~46° Wassertemperatur. Auf der LAN warens glaub ich auch um die 30-35° Raumtemperatur xD


----------



## Nachty (4. August 2015)

Hm, alles über 40° ist mir schon zu viel,

hier meine beiden Radis im push/pull Noctua NF F-12. 600u-700u,  bei 30° Raumtemp komme auch auf 35° bis 38° Wassertemp.

CPU+GPU zwischen 45°bis 50° je nach Spiel


----------



## bennySB (4. August 2015)

Vielleicht mal kontrollieren ob du deine CPU undervolten kannst.
Ein paar mV weniger machen schon enorm viel aus was die Temperaturen angeht.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (4. August 2015)

Ich will ja nichts an den temps ändern....

Ich wollte doch nur wissen wie es bei hohen Temperaturen aussieht wie sich die Komponenten verhalten


----------



## enta (4. August 2015)

Nachty schrieb:


> Hm, alles über 40° ist mir schon zu viel,
> 
> hier meine beiden Radis im push/pull Noctua NF F-12. 600u-700u,  bei 30° Raumtemp komme auch auf 35° bis 38° Wassertemp.
> 
> CPU+GPU zwischen 45°bis 50° je nach Spiel



Deine CPU ist ja auch wirklich sehr moderat übertaktet, wenn du die an den Anschlag bringen würdest, wär es vorbei mit unter 40C°
bei deinem momentanen Setup 

@ Mogoth: Ich habe selber über 2 Jahre solche Temps gefahren und hatte absolut keine Probleme was die Komponenten betrifft.
Eine 9 Jahre alte Aquastream, Plug&Cool schläuche, Double Protect Waküflüssigkeit.

Ich hatte nie Probleme mit Dichtigkeit, oder das anfingen kleine Fische im AB rumzuschwimmen 
Ich habe nur etwas geändert, da es rein von der Kühlung her absolut unsinnig ist noch eine Wakü zu betreiben, wenn jeder Tower/Luftkühler mehr Performance
bringt und das für einen Bruchteil des Preises.

Deine CPU ist ja auch wirklich sehr moderat übertaktet, wenn du die ans Limit bringst bleibste mit deinen Radis auch nicht mehr unter 40C°


----------



## Nachty (4. August 2015)

Mehr Mhz brauch ich auch nicht fürs Gaming und Windows reicht das Dicke  verbraucht nur mehr Strom und die Wasserkühlung wird zu warm hehe


----------



## enta (4. August 2015)

Das ist wahr, brauchen tun das die wenigsten, aber haben möchte man es trotzdem.
Genauso wie niemand ein Auto mit über 300ps braucht, macht aber extrem Spaß 

Aber solltest du doch irgendwann mal mehr Kühlfläche brauchen, bei deinem Gehäuse ist ja reichlich Platz


----------



## Kuhprah (4. August 2015)

Ich schaffe im Sommer auch regelmässig Temperaturen zwischen 50 und 55 Grad.. bis jetzt rennt das ganz gut. Bei Aussentemperaturen von 38 Grad und ner Dachwohnung sind kleinere Werte halt einfach nicht mehr drin.. da bringen auch mehr Radis etc. nichts mehr...


----------



## wolflux (4. August 2015)

Ich für immer bei Last um die 400 Watt mit OC ca. 500 Watt ab und viele vergessen auch das eine Anlage, Lüfter bzw Radi regelmäßig gesäubert werden müssen. Das kann ganz schnell 7-10° ausmachen. 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## enta (4. August 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich schaffe im Sommer auch regelmässig Temperaturen zwischen 50 und 55 Grad.. bis jetzt rennt das ganz gut. Bei Aussentemperaturen von 38 Grad und ner Dachwohnung sind kleinere Werte halt einfach nicht mehr drin.. da bringen auch mehr Radis etc. nichts mehr...



Ich habe eine Dachwohnung und an den ganz heissen Tagen auch mal über 30C° in der Butze, so what, solange der Delta T nicht deutlich über 10K liegt, sollte auch das nicht zu Wassertemps deutlich über 40C° führen.
Solange du keine 45 grad in deiner Wohnung hast ist das einfach ein "schlechter" Delta T Wert und du hast nicht ausreichend Kühlfläche für deine Verlustleistung.

Ich behaupte, mehr Radis würden bei dir eben doch was bringen.

@flux: Da habe ich gerade den Vorteil, dass mein System vor keinen 7 Tagen komplett zerlegt und gesäubert wurde, dafür das ich seit einigen Jahren nicht dran war,
ging es staubtechnisch sogar, nur der AMS 360 hat wirklich viel staub gefuttert


----------



## Ulami (5. August 2015)

Und wie war der Verschmutzungsgrade in der Wakü? Irgendwas abgelagert etc?


----------



## wolflux (5. August 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Dachwohnung und an den ganz heissen Tagen auch mal über 30C° in der Butze, so what, solange der Delta T nicht deutlich über 10K liegt, sollte auch das nicht zu Wassertemps deutlich über 40C° führen.
> Solange du keine 45 grad in deiner Wohnung hast ist das einfach ein "schlechter" Delta T Wert und du hast nicht ausreichend Kühlfläche für deine Verlustleistung.
> 
> Ich behaupte, mehr Radis würden bei dir eben doch was bringen.
> ...



Das glaubt man ja nicht aber da ist tatsächlich eine Menge Staub drin.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## enta (5. August 2015)

Ulami schrieb:


> Und wie war der Verschmutzungsgrade in der Wakü? Irgendwas abgelagert etc?



Ich hab alle Kühler zerlegt um sie zu säubern und habe mit erstaunen festgestellt, dass die blitzeblank sind. 
Das einzige wo sich ein wenig Schmodder abgesetzt hat war im AB.
Hatte das System ca. 3 Jahre nicht offen.

Bin echt zufrieden, als Kühlmittel habe ich Double Protect Ultra von AC verwendet.


----------



## wolflux (5. August 2015)

Das verwende ich auch ☺


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (6. August 2015)

Mein PC ist jetzt auch 1 Jahr nicht gesäubert worden,  außer ein bisschen Staub auf den GPU Backpates war nicht wirklich was zu finden. Alle radis frei


----------



## brooker (7. August 2015)

... um auf die Kernfrage zurückzukommen:

- kühlungstechnisch ist alles i.O. solange Dein Rechner nicht runtertaktet
- auf Langlebigkeit der WaKü und PC-Komponenten sowie max. OC ausgerichtet halte ich es immer so, dass die Wassertemperatur nicht wärmer als 35°C werden sollte 

Damit bin ich über 10 Jahre erfolgreich und ohne Systemausfall gefahren. Das setzt natürlich einiges an Kühlleistung und eine Umgebungstemperatur von max.31-32°C voraus. Ich persönlich würde schauen, dass Du entweder die Kühlleistung Deiner WaKü erhöchst (ggfs. Lüfterwechsel, Lüfterprofile anpassen, Radis sauber machen oder zusätzlichen Radi). 

Mal ganz nebenbei. Wenn Deine Wassertemperatur schon so hoch ist, möchte ich nicht wissen was in Deinem Gehäuse an Temperaturen herrschen. Ggfs. ist hier eine Überarbeitung des Lüftungskonzeptes notwendig.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (7. August 2015)

Radis sind sauber. Eine Verbesserung des Kühlung wird bei mir nicht möglich sein ohne extern zu werden. Naja eventuell durch stärkere(lautere) Lüfter was ich auch nicht wirklich will 

Wie gesagt am System werd ich sowieso nichts ändern. Mir gehts hier rein um die Therorie. die 50+ temps kommen nur auf LANs vor wenn es wirklich heiß ist.

So ein Single GPU System mit kleinem CPU wie deines lässt sich ja leicht Kühlen


----------



## TessaKavanagh (7. August 2015)

Es geht noch leichter 
<-- nur CPU an die WaKü hängen. Das Delta zur Raumtemperatur liegt normalerweise bei mir bei ca. 6-7°C. Aktuell sind es 32°C Wassertemperatur. Meine Wohnung kann sich also bei den aktuellen Wetterbedingungen offensichtlich noch nicht ausreichend aufgeheizt haben, denn eigentlich sollte es ja schon mehr als 32° Außentemperatur haben.  Ich Schlussfolgere jetzt mal auf ~25°C Raumtemperatur


----------



## brooker (7. August 2015)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> So ein Single GPU System mit kleinem CPU wie deines lässt sich ja leicht Kühlen



... es lässt sich leichter kühlen als Deines. Wobei mein Anspruch auch ein anderer ist. Ich möchte von meinem System nichts höhren, selbst unter stundenlanger Volllast!  silence in spite of power!


----------



## Noxxphox (7. August 2015)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Es geht noch leichter
> <-- nur CPU an die WaKü hängen. Das Delta zur Raumtemperatur liegt normalerweise bei mir bei ca. 6-7°C. Aktuell sind es 32°C Wassertemperatur. Meine Wohnung kann sich also bei den aktuellen Wetterbedingungen offensichtlich noch nicht ausreichend aufgeheizt haben, denn eigentlich sollte es ja schon mehr als 32° Außentemperatur haben.  Ich Schlussfolgere jetzt mal auf ~25°C Raumtemperatur


 dieses delta hab ich in der regel auch... nur halt mit graka und cpu sowi mb im külkreislauf... must nur richtig dimensionieren^^


----------



## enta (7. August 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Damit bin ich über 10 Jahre erfolgreich und ohne Systemausfall gefahren. Das setzt natürlich einiges an Kühlleistung und eine Umgebungstemperatur von max.31-32°C voraus. Ich persönlich würde schauen, dass Du entweder die Kühlleistung Deiner WaKü erhöchst (ggfs. Lüfterwechsel, Lüfterprofile anpassen, Radis sauber machen oder zusätzlichen Radi).



Ich kann das selbe von meinem System behaupten und ich hatte über viele Jahre im Sommer 50C° und mehr.
Wie sehr es sich in der Realität wirklich auf die Langlebigkeit auswirkt ist reine Spekulation, dass weniger dennoch besser ist,
sollte aber auch klar sein.

@OT: Wenn du sowieso nichts ändern möchtest, frage ich mich wohin das hier führen soll.
Ja du kannst wie du selber offensichtlich festgestellt hast dein System mit den Temps. betreiben  und ja es ist nicht optimal für dein System.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es deswegen in absehbarer Zeit "Schäden" davon tragen wird.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. August 2015)

naja bei solchen temps ist es nur wichtig geügend airflow im gehöuse zu haben....
weil ihm sicher sonst irgendwan die spawas di grätzsche machen... die werden seöbst mit lukü unter dauertlast gerne mal 40-50°C war... hir gehe ich von ner gehöuse temp von knap 20°C aus... 70-80°C ist bei ordentlichen spawas zwa auch kein problem... jedoch mus man das vorherige ableben ja nich proviziren/ testen xD
wen die spawas ordentlich gekült werden is das aba eig kaum n problem


----------



## ChrisMSI (8. August 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich schaffe im Sommer auch regelmässig Temperaturen zwischen 50 und 55 Grad.. bis jetzt rennt das ganz gut. Bei Aussentemperaturen von 38 Grad und ner Dachwohnung sind kleinere Werte halt einfach nicht mehr drin.. da bringen auch mehr Radis etc. nichts mehr...



also da frag ich mich echt wie ihr das macht, ich sterbe in meiner dachwohnung,  habe hier drinne 35 grad und denoch ist meine gpu unter spielelast nicht wärmer als 44 grad, was mich darauf schliessen lässt das mein wasser wenigstens ein paar grad weniger hat, und ich habe meinen mora 2 nur halb mit lüftern bestückt.
wie kann man da bei genügend radi fläche auf 55 grad wasser kommen


----------



## bennySB (8. August 2015)

Eben nicht mit genügend Fläche.


----------



## enta (8. August 2015)

Ja genau so ist es, man braucht meist mehr Radifläche als man denkt.
Als ich meinen 360AMS bekommen habe, der ja nun wirklich fett ist und komplett aus Kupfer, dachte ich mir Wahnsinn was der wohl an Hitze abführen kann,
aber mit 980x und 7970 ans Limit getaktet kam der nicht annähernd mit.

Ich würde schätzen, dass man für ne CPU ca. 240-360, je nach OC und pro Graka nochmal ca. 120-240 braucht, damit die Wassertemps im Rahmen bleiben.
Bei Graka sieht man ja bei der Fury X, dass 120 nicht der Bringer sind, also würde ich eher zu 240 tendieren.

Da wären wir bei 840 und er hat 780, sollte also eigentlich knapp reichen.
Ggf. sehr wenig Durchfluss oder lüfter auf 2rpm


----------



## brooker (9. August 2015)

... zum Thema Langlebigkeit und Stabilität ist nur eines ganz klar:

1. je wärmer ein Bauteil wird, um so höher die Streuung, sprich man muss mehr on top geben, damit es stabil läuft (Teufelskreis) - in der Elektronik gilt: Kühlung ist alles! 

2. je höher die Ströme und die Temp, umso höher die E-Erosion und die Alterung! Das mag bei der heutigen Lebenszyklen nicht mehr ins Gewicht fallen (alle 1-2 Jahre neue Hardware), aber wer sein Rechner im OC und unter hoher Last mehrere Stunden pro Tag betreibt und ihn 4 Jahre nutzt, kann das schon ausreizen und einen Ausfall, mit Ursache Temps erfahren.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (10. August 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Ich kann das selbe von meinem System behaupten und ich hatte über viele Jahre im Sommer 50C° und mehr.
> Wie sehr es sich in der Realität wirklich auf die Langlebigkeit auswirkt ist reine Spekulation, dass weniger dennoch besser ist,
> sollte aber auch klar sein.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte die Diskussion eigentlich so haben wie in den letzten Posts von Noxxphox und Brooker wo es rein um die Thematik geht. 
Viele Leute Posten hier leider was von sehr kühlen Temperaturen (paar Grad über Raumtemperatur) was für mich nicht wichtig (uninteressant) ist. 
Erfahrungswerte wie die von Kuhprah in der Dachgeschosswohnung sind genau die die ich haben will 

Auch wenn meine Temps hoch sind hab ich doch 10-15° auf der oberen Gpu weniger als beim Luftkühler...
Ich werde die Woche mal schauen wie hoch die Temperaturen im Gehäuse sind


----------



## Dean0 (10. August 2015)

Also ich hab meinen 4790K-OC an nem 360Airplex Radical hängen und komm bei den Temperaturen auf max. 39C Wassertemperatur, bei minimum Drehzahl der Noctua NF-F12 indrustialPPC-3000. Wenn ich das mit deinen System mit zusätzlichen 280er und 140er Radis vergleiche dann ist das recht wenig. Da wirst du einfach mehr Luft brauchen, sprich mehr Frischluft ins Gehäuse und/oder mehr Leistung an den Radis.
Da du ja so eine Diskussion aber nicht wolltest ^^.... Glaube nicht das es schädlich ist, aber persönlich wäre mir alles über 40-45C zu viel. 
(TEMP & TAKT = KING )


----------



## Noxxphox (10. August 2015)

schädlich nicht direkt....
es mus kan halt nur sein das mit einem schlechteren airflow und hohen gehäuse temperaturen sich ein teufelskreis bildet...
sorich teile di nicht unter den waserkülern sind wie die bauteile direkt um die cpu.... kondensatoren und spulen der phasen etc pp. könen sich mer und mehr aufheitzen....
wie schädlich das auf dauer ist kp, aber di teile sind zu deinem glück ja weit tempbeständiger wi vor z.b. 10 jaren....
solte man sich sorgen machen? jaein...würde halt raten in einem normalen starken lastszenario von dir (@Te) das mobo mal abzufingern und schauen wo sich hotspots bilden... weil bei 25°C raumtemp sind meine bauteile aufm mobo nur sagen wir max 30-35°C warm... was ja volkomen undbedenklich ist.... bei 33°C rsumtemp (scheis sonenseitenfenster xD) bekole ich knap 40-50°C hin...das ist noch imer nicht schlim...sol aber mal die abhängigkeit der temp von der ausentemp zeigen...
solang du aber an den hotspots nicht permanent 70-80°C hast solte da relativ wenig pasiren... wi schädlich das auf dajer ist weis ich nicht.... must du mal gogeln...aber durch elektrmomigration, welcher efekt ja mit höherer temp steigt, baut di teile halt schneler ab....
aber ob das nun 20 oder 15jahre hält ist dir denk ich mal egal...weil du vorher aufrüstest


----------



## enta (11. August 2015)

Ich bin seit 10 Jahren ein absolutes Arschloch zu meiner Hardware und es hat mich nie die Bohne intressiert
wie warm Mainboard Bauteile werden.

Ich glaub ich hab sogar in meinen ersten OC versuchen völlig wahllos die Spannung eingestellt und so manches 
übertrieben Sinnfrei auf hohen Temps laufen gehabt.

Mir ist nie irgendwas am MB/CPU/VGA Kaputt gegangen.

Vielleicht bin ich einfach nur ein Glückskind, aber vielleicht halten diese Bauteile auch nur sehr viel aus
und schalten ab bevor etwas passiert.
Man mag es kaum glauben, aber viele Elektronikbauteile sind in Sachen Überhitzung schlauer als dessen Besitzer 

Aber mal Spaß beiseite, solange man ein wenig Airflow im Case hat und die bekannten kritischen temps bei CPU und GPU nicht überschreitet,
halte ich es für seeeehr unwahrscheinlich, dass etwas passiert, da gehört schon auch Pech dazu.
Und da rede ich auch von 5 Jahren + mit suboptimalen Temps.

Solange das System stabil ist, sind auch die Temps okay.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. August 2015)

deine abschaltung für cpu temp ist bei 120°C... du hast permanent 110°C anligen... nenst du das in ordnung weil es niht abshaltet?
ich sage da mal nein... also ganz so einfach wärde ich das nicht definiren oder sagen...
intel und amd geben nicht umsonst grenzwerte an....
man könte sagen wolange die bauteile in den spezifikationen tempmösig sind...das könte man durchgehen lasen... aber solanh es stable is... naaa das ist eher zu ungenau


----------



## enta (11. August 2015)

Vorher würde Throttling einsetzen und die Temperaturen fallen, man sollte es natürlich nicht zu wörtlich nehmen,
wer es schafft seine CPU auf 120C° zu ballern, dem würde ich zu eigenständigen Denken raten.

Man sollte meinen Text nicht zu ernsthaft nehmen, ich möchte einfach nur mal verdeutlichen, dass man es nicht übertreiben muss.
Wenn ich hier lese OMG du hast in prime 90C°! Es sollten höchstens 85C° sein, frage ich mich wo da das Problem sein soll.
Genauso wie Aussagen wie 70C° im Normalbetrieb sind okay, bei 75C° geht dir die Hardware kaputt, sowas sind völlig unsinnige Pauschalaussagen.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (11. August 2015)

Bei mir ist sowieso schon länger nichts mehr kaputt geworden, außer mal ein altes Netzteil. Falls sich was verabschiedet wird das glaube ich auch das Mainboard sein.
Die Grafikkarte Treiben sich Temperatur mäßig bei 60-65° unter Volllast rum, bei heutigen Sommertemperaturen vll 5° mehr. Da sollten keine Probleme auftreten.

Sehe das auch so wie enta, es wird viel zu schnell Angst verbreitet das irgendwas explodiert oder kaputt wird


----------



## brooker (11. August 2015)

... naja, der enta hat ja auch eine ordentliche Kühlleistung mit 360AMS copper -> MoRa 3 pro für seine Hardware


----------

